# Francesca Agostini, Mischa Barton, Alessia Navarro - Hope Lost (2015) 1080p BluRay



## zorg (29 Juni 2021)

Francesca Agostini, Mischa Barton, Alessia Navarro - Hope Lost (2015) 1080p BluRay



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Format : MPEG-4 at 10.2 Mb/s
Length : 727 MiB for 9 min 59 s 851 ms

Video #0 : AVC at 10 000 kb/s
Aspect : 1920 x 856 (2.243) at 23.976 fps

Audio #0 : AAC at 161 kb/s
Infos : 2 channels, 48.0 kHz

https://k2s.cc/file/5e72aea541819/25179HoLo.rar
or
https://rapidgator.net/file/f81d5a5065105532144ba803df659688/25179HoLo.rar.html
or
https://filefox.cc/xa03q1ryf4gt

(pass: hef)​


----------



## Punisher (29 Juni 2021)

danke fürs posten


----------

